# Another White King At San Fran Shelter ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This may be one of the four that Elizabeth posted about ..

Terry
-------------------------------
This BIRD - ID#A245015

I am a white King pigeon.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Jan 09, 2008.

For more information about this animal, call:
San Francisco Animal Care & Control at 415-554-6364
Ask for information about animal ID number A245015


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

It is.


----------

